# When is the last time you...



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It's simple....

Answer the question then propose a new one....

Whens the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It's simple....
> 
> Answer the question then propose a new one....
> 
> Whens the last time you stayed up all night?


Last night. 5 am bedtime.

When was the last time you got a ticket.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

march 2007.. speeding

when is the last time you lied?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

never...

ok...just now









when was the last time you got laid?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Been a couple weeks and my GF is bitching at me....

For the record I tried to get it going last weekend, but it didn't happen, and somehow its my fault...

Women...

When was the last time you masturbated at work??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

never... at least, not yet...

when was the last time you got caught masturbating?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

never been caught because I'm sneaky....

when was the last time you yelled at some one else's kid for being a little sh*t???


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> never... at least, not yet...
> 
> when was the last time you got caught masturbating?


Wackin at work is the best...

Its like getting paid for it!!

Never yelled at someone elses kid for being a sh*t, but thats cause I don't have any kids yet and am not around them much.... my time will come tho...

Whens the last time you failed inspection with one of/ your daily driver car??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

we don't have inspections in Nebraska, so never...

when was the last time you ran over some kind of animal and what was it???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a squirrel about 2 years ago. i tried to slow down so that it could cross the street but i didn't want to stop traffic. i guess the squirrel decided to stop in the middle of the road and get his head run over









when was the last time you cried at the movie theater?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Cant remember... I dont go to the theater often and when I go it's mostly for funny movies...

When was the last time you cried in front of your GF/BF


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm...

it wasnt that long ago. i had been drinking and something really upset me. like something really deep...i cant even remember what it was though. i was bawling my eyes out and wailing. but i had some tears...damn...i cant remember what it was...

when was the last time you got caught looking at another woman by your gf/wife?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Ha HA last time her mother came over lol

When was the last time you blacked out from drinking?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

98- I drank way too much black velvet... I never touched it again. I soon learned my limit and havent been like that since.

When is the last time you stole something!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hitler said:


> When is the last time you stole something!!


Back when I was working at best buy.

Free CDs are the best.

When is the last time you worked out?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Monday night (was gonna work out last night but had to work late)

When is the last time you blacked out from drinking?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha i dont remember!

When was the last time you hollered something dirty to a random girl in the street.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm.... can't remember.... not unless yelling "stupid bitch ass c*nt" counts =D

When's the last time you left a restaurant without paying?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

About 8 years ago....

Whens the last time you went to a strip club??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

about a year ago...

when was the last time you poked your self in the eye???


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

like 8 years, 3 days and 11hrs ago...

When was the last time you got BOBA??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

never, tea is gross...

when was the last time you got a paper cut and on what part of your body???


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Probably 2 years or so and on my finger

When was the last time you had sex with a girl on her period ?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunday morning.. damn periods always show up unexpected.

when is the last time you had a condom break on you?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hitler said:


> Sunday morning.. damn periods always show up unexpected.
> 
> when is the last time you had a condom break on you?


4 months ago. But it wasn't really a break, it was more of a tear.

When was the last time you tried 'experimental sex'?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> When was the last time you tried 'experimental sex'?


When you're as large as me all sex is experimental









When was the last time you took your Mum out for a meal?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Cant remember.. it was a long time ago and mum died over 2 years ago...

Whens the last time you told your mum you love her? (its important, you never know when she will be gone)


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Last night on the phone.

When was the last time you made love to your spouse?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

not married, but hooked up with my girlfriend about 20 minutes ago

when was the last time you broke a bone?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Boobah said:


> not married, but hooked up with my girlfriend about 20 minutes ago
> 
> when was the last time you broke a bone?


about 6 years ago after punching some dude in the head (5th meta-carpal)

When is the last time you got in a fight?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

This past Saturday... Hyphen and I were about to choke some fools out... stupid ghetto ass Long Beach.
Pussys walked/ran away ofcourse.

When is the last time you drove drunk?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

labor day

when was the last time you stole something?


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

About two months ago. The life jacket from under the seat on a plane.. woops.

When is the last time you checked you facebook/myspace/etc.?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

This morning =)
When is the last time you cooked your bf/gf a meal?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Last night

when was the last time you ate a meal cooke by someone in ur family?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmmm months ago. LOL... I ought to visit again.

When's the last time you stuffed yourself with sweets?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Years ago, i like salty better.

When was the last time you looked in a telescope?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Years ago, i like salty better.
> 
> When was the last time you looked in a telescope?


Looking in my neighbors window last night...almost got caught j/k hmmm probably 15 years ago, my neighbor studyed the sky and folowed all that crazyness. he spent nearly 10k on his telescope!!

When was the last time you went more then 1 day without being on PFURY???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

throughout most of august...i CBA'd checking the site when i was on vacation. only came on a couple of times to post some pics.

when was the last time you got really loaded and ended up missing the toilet???


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Puff said:


> throughout most of august...i CBA'd checking the site when i was on vacation. only came on a couple of times to post some pics.
> 
> when was the last time you got really loaded and ended up missing the toilet???


About seven months ago.

When's the last time you ditched work/school?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> like 8 years, 3 days and 11hrs ago...
> 
> When was the last time you got BOBA??


lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Cut computer class the other day, but we were only covering email lol.

When was the last time you got a warning here on p-fury?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

about 6 months ago I called someone a dick nose.

when was the last time you mooned someone?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Not since the 9th grade off the highway bridge.



hyphen said:


> when was the last time you got caught masturbating?


I just had to weigh in on this one. I've had the bad fortune to have gotten caught three times. Once by a neighbor when I was 13 - forgot to close the curtains; once by a roommate, and once by a girlfriend. I suck.

When was the last time picked your nose while driving?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Last time I was in the car... a few hours ago...

When is the last time you saw a band play live?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

not since new years 99.... although I am going to a killer social distortion concert on the 29th of sept.

when is the last time you had a wet dream?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Not too sure, its been a long time (damn it)

When was the last time you did something you arent proud of.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> When was the last time you did something you arent proud of.


Today I referred to a vertically challenged person as an Umpa Lumpa

When was the last time you thought you were going to die?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

6 years ago.

When was the last time you got in trouble with the law?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> When was the last time you did something you arent proud of.


Today I referred to a vertically challenged person as an Umpa Lumpa

*When was the last time you thought you were going to die?*
[/quote]

First and foremost, thats friggin hilarious...umpa lumpa! I know, its bad kharma but its quite funny if you think about it.

Iraq.
December 2006.
Routine insert/extract flight with 2/3 G Marines.
Briefing called for possible threats in the area and since we were bringing an entire company into the area, it was figured that the insurgents MIGHT have known about it, so we were on guard. On top of that, the week before ended with us having quite a few helicopters go down...1 CH-53, 1 CH-46, 2-3 UH-60s.

When was the last time you had a FULL physical...with some guy staring at your pen*s, touching your b*lls asking you to cough?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Who am i? Skip?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> When was the last time you had a FULL physical...with some guy staring at your pen*s, touching your b*lls asking you to cough?


dont remember maybe for sports when i was younger

whens the last time you smelled your own fart?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Today.

When was the last time you farted while doing a 69er?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't remember ever doing that, although I had a girlfriend who did and tried to deny it. I must not have gotten her off, otherwise she would have tensed up and not been able to fart. I suck.



hitler said:


> not since new years 99.... although I am going to a killer social distortion concert on the 29th of sept.


Among 5 best live shows I've ever gone to.

When was the last time you told a black person joke in a bar and checked your surroundings before proceeding?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Actaully i dropped the N-bomb last weekend in a bar.... in front of two blacks... they were cool though they knew i was kidding.

When was the last time you smoked a joint?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Never

When was the last time you went on vacation and where


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

hitler said:


> not since new years 99.... although I am going to a killer social distortion concert on the 29th of sept.
> 
> *when is the last time you had a wet dream?*


Just wanted to comment on this one..I have NEVER had one in my entire 21 years! Am I a freak? lol

****************************

Last Vacation was end of March this year. I went to Jamaica and got to go scuba diving and free diving.

When was the last time you shat yourself?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> not since new years 99.... although I am going to a killer social distortion concert on the 29th of sept.
> 
> *when is the last time you had a wet dream?*


Just wanted to comment on this one..I have NEVER had one in my entire 21 years! Am I a freak? lol

****************************

Last Vacation was end of March this year. I went to Jamaica and got to go scuba diving and free diving.

When was the last time you shat yourself?:laugh:
[/quote]

Probably about 27 years ago in a diaper.

When was the last time you drove over 120 MPH?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Last summer b4 i lost my liscence.

When was the last time you changed lanes without signaling.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

about 4 hours ago probably, because i was driving then.

When was the last time you shot a firearm


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

yesterday, took my glock 21 to the range in downtown LA.

What was the last time you had a threesome?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Few years ago.

When was the last itme you drove a motorcycle?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm surprised you didn't type some thing about blowing a goat like you did too me, that might be some thing you nova scotians do but us americans don't swing that way

last weekend..

when was the last time you worked 65+ hours a week like most business owner's.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't type some thing about blowing a goat like you did too me, that might be some thing you nova scotians do but us americans don't swing that way
> 
> last weekend..
> 
> *when was the last time you worked 65+ hours a week like most business owner's.*


Sep 2006 - April 2007
15 hour work days, 7 days a week.

When was the last time you had a guys night out?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't type some thing about blowing a goat like you did too me, that might be some thing you nova scotians do but us americans don't swing that way
> 
> last weekend..
> 
> when was the last time you worked 65+ hours a week like most business owner's.


I told you to blow a goat because you were cutting me up for no reason in the pirate day thread. And we all know which way you swing mang, short and shriveled, hidden beind your big car lol.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Sep 2006 - April 2007
15 hour work days, 7 days a week.

When was the last time you had a guys night out?
[/quote]

A few years ago..

when was the last time you had sex in public?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

never!

when was the last time you did a girl because she had a nice body?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Last night my G/F

When is the last time you threw up from drinking to much


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

never..lol

that's awsome dude!
so hows the move?

next person had sex with a super hot scank?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

8 years ago...she was an internet porn star...

When is the last time you slept with someone that mattered?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Lyle said:


> 8 years ago...she was an internet porn star...
> 
> When is the last time you slept with someone that mattered?


last night...

when was the last time you has a coyote ugly f*ck?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Lyle said:


> 8 years ago...she was an internet porn star...
> 
> When is the last time you slept with someone that mattered?


ahh wtf??? dude just wondering do you have pics of her? like were your balls gona explode to do her?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

That was a long time ago...I might be able to find her online, but I sincerely doubt it...she was 5'10", short blond hair, tight body. Was probably more f'ed in the head than anyone I've ever known since then. Wait, no...one other was worse...strangely, also hotter lol. Always seems to work that way.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude your a joke...lol


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

A few pics of recent crazies...

here

The first one has really mellowed out, she's a pretty cool chick. The second one...total lunatic...stole all my furniture and owes me a sh*t load of money. The third one...biggest heart ever, but makes idiotic decisions that make me want to punch a baby.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Punch a baby?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So... I guess you're asking when was the last time you punched a baby?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

mettle stay away from thease fourms you stay in reptile fourm bad mettle...lol you never post up here..lol


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Whats up captive herps??? Yea the move is going ok realy stressing me out with working and and moving all the sh*t in the new house... Repainting as we go and stuff...

When is the last time you had a black eye


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Last year.

When was the last itme you downloaded the new java update?


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Not in a few months. I don't like updating.. things usually go wrong after I do LOL

*When is the last time you.. Slept at work?*


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Last Sunday.

When is the last time you gave money to a charity?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i donated a dollar to united way at the grocery store last week!

When was the last time you volunteered time for a charity?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i donated a dollar to united way at the grocery store last week!
> 
> When was the last time you volunteered time for a charity?


2 days ago i had to put a retard in his place..

when was the last time you picked your nose while driving?
I swear to god coming back from the city on the thruway every day, every other car somebodies digging for gold no tinted windows, nothing..


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I havnt driven in a while because i lost my liscence.

When was the last time you walked in on a buddy having sex?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> I havnt driven in a while because i lost my liscence.
> 
> *When was the last time you walked in on a buddy having sex?*


Not yet. But I've had sex in the same room as my buddy...he had his girl and i had mine. Weird at first.

When was the last time you were apart of a tailgate party?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

During this past summer. Lol at the group sex.

When was the last time you switched partners with a homey?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> During this past summer. Lol at the group sex.
> 
> *When was the last time you switched partners with a homey?*


Not yet. However, I HAVE ran a train on a girl while we were deployed to Australia. I got my first, everyone else got nasty seconds!









When was the last time you had stark-raving mad drunken sex?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

A few weeks ago....

When was the last time gave someone the finger while driving?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> A few weeks ago....
> 
> When was the last time gave someone the finger while driving?


what? friday?? im all dramatic about it too







gotta make sure these retards see me, horn blowing arm out the window hollering FUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOU YOU f*cking RETARD, WHERE THE f*ck DID YOU LEARN HOW TO DRIVE, PACEING EVERYBODY BEHIND YOU LIKE YOU HAVE DOWN SYNDROME, GOOO f*ck YOURSELF!!!!WHY THE f*ck ARE YOU IN THE LEFT LANE, GO BACK TO JERSEY YOU f*cking RETARD WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....fun..

when was the last time you got some good head??


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahahaha LOL ROFL at above.

Umm its been a couple of weeks.

When was the last time you were given the finger while driving.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> Ahahaha LOL ROFL at above.
> 
> Umm its been a couple of weeks.
> 
> When was the last time you were given the finger while driving.


not for a while but as much as i give it im always shocked when i get it like holy sh*t wtf did i do







..

last time you farted in a room full of people and blamed it on the guy standing next to you..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

last week...had some brutal gas. i slipped one out, and blamed it on the funniest looking guy in the room.

when was the last time you told one of your women's friends to STFU?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

A couple days ago... she was getting her fat ass mouth in our business so I told her to STFU and leave...

When was the last time you fell down a stair way???


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Pitbullmike said:


> A couple days ago... she was getting her fat ass mouth in our business so I told her to STFU and leave...
> 
> * When was the last time you fell down a stair way???*


21st birthday.
I was trying to get to my room in the basement and I guess I missed a few steps. Tumbled and rolled down a flight only to run into my dad at the bottom of the stairs.

When was the last time you stood in line all night for something?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

never

last one nighter? with a no call...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Never really...

I did once wake up at 3:30 AM and wait on line outside Irving Plaza in NYC to get a voucher to see Tom Petty tho... One of the best concerts I have EVER been to BTW... Irving Plaza only holds 1500 people and I was right up front...

When was the last time were in a wedding party


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

April...well i was kind of in my sister's wedding party...it was a small wedding, and i was the beerman...lol

before that...umm....10 years ago? at my sister's first wedding.hahahahhaa

When was the last time you had a racist outburst?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmm i think never.... I was always friends with all ethnicities.

When was the last time you exercised?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> hmmm i think never.... I was always friends with all ethnicities.
> 
> When was the last time you exercised?


Yesterday after work and I will be exercising again in about an hour 15 minutes. Gotta stay in shape for the bitches.

When was the last time you spilled beer?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

> When was the last time you spilled beer?


Fuckin' A, Just spilled it at my friend's house last week, a full one, foam and all, all over the carpet.

When was the last time you watched Rex Grossman throw an interception?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> > When was the last time you spilled beer?
> 
> 
> Fuckin' A, Just spilled it at my friend's house last week, a full one, foam and all, all over the carpet.
> ...


I believe the Bears played Sunday so Sunday.

When was the last time you drew on someones face for passing out?


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

> When was the last time you drew on someones face for passing out?


Hmm, about 2 years ago.

When was the last time you played a prank on someone at the office?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

imnohero said:


> > When was the last time you drew on someones face for passing out?
> 
> 
> Hmm, about 2 years ago.
> ...


Yesterday. I get bored at the office.

When was the last time you pushed a girl down the stairs?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

never but wanted to a few times!

when was the last time you broke you are!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> never but wanted to a few times!
> 
> when was the last time you broke you are!


broke my arse? last new years obliterated trying to walk up the stairs sideways, when was the last time you went on vacation







im due..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> never but wanted to a few times!
> 
> when was the last time you broke you are!


broke my arse? last new years obliterated trying to walk up the stairs sideways, *when was the last time you went on vacation







im due..*[/quote]

This past May.

Caribbean cruise.

When was the last time you thought about your girlfriends sister? (naughty thoughts)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

NEVER...

GF is an only child....

Whens the last time you got a boner watching a movie (not porn)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> NEVER...
> 
> GF is an only child....
> 
> Whens the last time you got a boner watching a movie (not porn)


last weekend when my girlfriend climbed on top of me halfway through blades of glory lol.

When was the last time you got a boner at work and had to hide it?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Today when I saw a HOT ASS student walked around with a little shorts that showed her ass chicks.....

When was the last time, pulled over the side of the road to help someone out with car problems?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Today when I saw a HOT ASS student walked around with a little shorts that showed her ass chicks.....
> 
> When was the last time, pulled over the side of the road to help someone out with car problems?


NEVER!!

Good way to get yourself mugged.... Thats what the highway patrol is for

If someone breaks down in front of my house I will help tho..

Whens the last time you had to crap in a port potty??


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yesterday when I went to the LA county Fair... That was not fun at all.....

When was the last time you got pulled over...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

2 years ago, speeding, but i didnt get a ticket aint i lucky









When is the last time you got a pedicure?? come on 
guys dont be shy and admit you get pedicures too!!


----------

